# Hang Ups channel4.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Has anyone else (apart from Baz) managed to endure all three episodes of Hang Ups on Channel4 Wednesdays?

Initially I though this is just madness and what am I doing wasting my time watching. But eventually I realised it's almost a mirror of our hectic life.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I liked it Ray. :smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I watched 5 minutes of the first one and binned it. Just found it irritating.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never seen it. Will give it a go but sitcoms are nearly always crap. "Man Down" was probably the last one I enjoyed but the last season was dire.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I watched 5 minutes of the first one and binned it. Just found it irritating.


Thats what I thought Tuggers. But second and third episodes 'grew' on me. Just when you think it can't get any more problematical, it does.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Never seen it. Will give it a go but sitcoms are nearly always crap. * "Man Down"* was probably the last one I enjoyed but the last season was dire.


I always thought it was based on you actually. The main character was very similar anyway. >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But slimmer...……

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I watched one minute. Not barmy, or sweary enough for me. More middle class 30 and 40 somethings trying to be cool and off the wall. ****e! Bring back "The Young Ones"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

ONE MINUTE? You didn't get to the credits.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im really struggling for stuff to watch right now. Currently watching "Deadwood" which is quite good.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And now just to go further we have the new BBC series 'Wanderlust'.!!

Is it a sign of the times that we need to be tested for our tastes in smut and confusion? OK it's possibly modern 'life' just getting more open?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey Ray. I thought it was pretty mild. I take it you dont watch stuff like Game of Thrones and other network cable stuff. 

Not sure about Wanderlust. Enjoying Body Guard and Vanity Fair though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes I guess mild in effect but just the storyline seemed to be all about masturbation. It just might have been more entertaining if it was funny.
Nope, don't do anything paid for TV. Not enough time to view the free stuff. There are several more 'drama' series starting this month.

Ray.


----------

